# Bob's Game - The nD



## SpAM_CAN (Mar 5, 2011)

After a very long break Robert 'Bob' Pelloni is back with a new video advertising a 16-Bit handheld called the nD (presumably pronounced 'end').
It supposedly costs $10, and costs $10 to make. The nD is completely open, and they can be sold with your own game. It has no touch screen, but has buttons, claims to be faster than the DS (presumably not the 3DS).






Is this Project 2? Is this even a real thing? Is Bob trolling us all again?

Only one way to find out.

www.bobsgame.com


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 5, 2011)

Can we please just not talk about  this guy? He just wants attention and your falling for it.

And of course this is obviously fake.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 5, 2011)

I want it, it has buttons.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 5, 2011)

Agreed, please do not give this guy any attention.
There's a reason why every single gaming blog and journal stopped following his site after he finally released a demo.
Because his game is shit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 5, 2011)

Obviously fake.
Robert Pelloni is trolling, yet again.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 5, 2011)

I really hope that he'd be able to FINALLY put something togheter and sell it.

But a 10 bucks handeld? With WiFi? SERIOUSLY?

This interests me EVEN more than Bob's Game. I just want to see if Bob Pelloni will actually be able to create something, this time. 

If he fails this time too... well, you can't be as full of  as he already is


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I really hope that he'd be able to FINALLY put something togheter and sell it.
> 
> But a 10 bucks handeld? With WiFi? SERIOUSLY?
> 
> ...



It's probably just some bullcrap plot device for his game where everyone develops small apps for the platform, etc.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

I will eat my hat if he even finishes one thing


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 5, 2011)

Did he actually ever make the full version of Bob's Game public?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 5, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> It's probably just some bullcrap plot device for his game where everyone develops small apps for the platform, etc.
> Probably another part of the game's story? Hum, nice idea. It might actually be that.
> 
> QUOTE(WiiBricker @ Mar 5 2011, 04:04 AM) Did he actually ever make the full version of Bob's Game public?


Nope, not that I know of. Maybe it's still in development?


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 5, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QD9Lo78yH8[/youtube]

the video is on his site.

He's obviously criticizing the big handheld companies.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







You made a funny!


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 5, 2011)

I never knew about this, but from the comments and that (stupid) video, it would have been better if I didn't...


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 5, 2011)

That is the best looking handheld ever!


----------



## geminisama (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, I had forgotten about this attention whore, and the "game" he never delivered (iirc.)


----------



## Nujui (Mar 5, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> That is the best looking handheld ever!


IT HAS BUTTONS!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BUTTONS!!!!*
Because nothing has buttons these days


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 5, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> That is the best looking handheld ever!



What the hell is that sun thing? Power, brightness or some weid joystick?

Also, it does NOT cost as much as he'll sell it for. you still need some kind of profit on the hardware to at least fund making more nDs to sell.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Mar 5, 2011)

I am totally buying that.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 5, 2011)

Getting EOF'd in 5...4...3...

Man, I'd hate to see people that would actually believe this.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 5, 2011)

looks like shit


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 5, 2011)

$10 and it's faster than the DS?  I'm not believing it.

Also, he says the DS does not have an active dev community.  Off with his head!


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 5, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> $10 and it's faster than the DS?  I'm not believing it.


Because it's just some mad up shit that's in the game.
Where would the lunatic get the resources to make something like this?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe this will come with a fully working copy of Bob's Game


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 5, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Agreed, please do not give this guy any attention.
> There's a reason why every single gaming blog and journal stopped following his site after he finally released a demo.
> Because his game is shit.


To be frank, Bob's Game didn't look too shabby. Well, at least the Asset/Engine demo video he uploaded.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 5, 2011)

I seriously doubt anybody is going to take this seriously (as evinced by the responses) 
So for the time being, we're shipping this thread off to the EoF.


----------



## troydude6 (Mar 5, 2011)

In Robert's defense (although I have my doubts that he's making this), If it has NES/SNES emulation it will sell just fine.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2011)

i like it. dunno who that guy is.


----------



## nutella (Mar 5, 2011)

Can't wait for Bob's game on the 4DS!


----------



## Snailface (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like he's still mad about not getting a dev kit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This guy can hold a grudge worse than my gf!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 5, 2011)

Well hey, if it's real, and it really only DOES cost $10, I may end up getting one.
Nothing to lose right except my dignity


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 5, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Well hey, if it's real, and it really only DOES cost $10, I may end up getting one.
> Nothing to lose right except my dignity



Yes, except you'll probably discover that the only game ever made for it will be "bob's game demo" (ported from the DS)

Then again, if it DOES cost as much as it costs to make, Bob could go out of business soon and you could make more than $10 on the resale of a rare item


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 5, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If necessary, I'll write some stuff myself - after all there's supposedly gonna be an SDK...
not that I ever see this taking off, probably another one of his deluded fantasies (just like the supposed nintendo raid etc..)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> looks like shit


But but...it has buttons...


----------



## SifJar (Mar 5, 2011)

Clever name "nD" (indy).


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2011)

?/ This is Bob, he says "It has buttons!"
/?
[color=#white].[/color]/\


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 5, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Clever name "nD" (indy).



I hadn't even noticed that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought he chose that name so that if he actually sold two of them he could refer to them as "nDs" and ride on Nintendo's coattails.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 5, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Well hey, if it's real, and it really only DOES cost $10, I may end up getting one.
> Nothing to lose right except my dignity


$10


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2011)

Trolls only £2.99, only at Trolls'R'Us. PM Me if you want to buy one.


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 5, 2011)

If it's real, count me as interested. Apparently, the case is customizable, so you can change it if you don't like it. And stop bringing up the damn shock animation in the demo. He made it in, like, ten seconds to limit the area you can go in. Anyway, as far as my experience goes, Bob's a nice guy. He just doesn't have a very good way of getting the word out. I myself really liked the demo, and it has the capability of becoming a great game. And who doesn't like 16-bit games? People that suck.
EDIT: I also got promised a poster from the Nintendo World Store video when the game gets released. Not sure if I'm ever getting that poster. :/


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 5, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Clever name "nD" (indy).


Actually its pronounced nD(end).


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 5, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'n Die.
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SifJar (Mar 5, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your proof of this is...?

In my experience, if a letter is capitalized in a name, you pronounce it (i.e. "dee"), making the name pronounced somewhat like "indy". I have seen nothing to the contrary.


----------



## nutella (Mar 5, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iPod?


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like this could go 2 ways:
Bob's releasing an epic 16-bit handheld
The handheld's viral advertisement and he's still working on Bob's Game.


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 6, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just think about it, in the video it says "this is the nD"(end)
Which is similar to what he has done earlier saying this is Yuu(you).


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 6, 2011)

Okay. Let's assume for a nanosecond that this is definetely real.

16-bit machine,

Faster cpu than DS.

It needs that extra cpu WHY?

Perhaps it will need it for pseudo-starfox/super FX or Sega SVP-like games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh wait, they only needed 21 (SUPERFX2) and 23 (SVP) Mhz. DS has, what, 67 in ARM9 and 30 in ARM7? Yeah, you really need more than 4x the highest cpu speed for the most advanced 16 bit machine processor, bob (I don't count GBA as that was technically a weak 32-bit machine).

Check out teh amazing polygons! ON A PORTABLE! IN 2011!

AND IT HAS BUTTONS!!!!!!!!!!

One last note, it has buttons will be a meme. It's just too exploitable not to be.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 6, 2011)

Spoiler













			
				A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> ?/ This is Bob, he says "It has buttons!"
> /?
> [color=#white].[/color]/\


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 6, 2011)

QUOTE("GoingLongCA on the Bob's Game Forums") said:
			
		

> Disclaimer: since the last time the forum was up, I have personally had Bob and Tim in my house in the Bay Area to obtain the very first copy (signed) of the Get Bonus Ultimate DVD, and Bob did insist he is working on the game, with a plan for putting it on an Android portable WITH BUTTONS. Not sure if that is still the plan. This was back in Nov, and I have not spoken with Bob since.


Just saying, it's plausible that this could, in fact, exist. Although he probably got rid of Android because it's apparently 16-bit. I don't doubt that the nD is an in-game console for Yuu to collect, although Bob seems to be good at learning things as he goes so it's also plausible that he's really done this. Really, it sounds awesome. I'd love to see a new wave of retro games.


----------



## SifJar (Mar 6, 2011)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It could also be saying "this is the nD" (indy).

indy makes far more sense than end for the name of this "console" IMO. And there would be no reason to capitalize the D if it were pronounced end.

but this is all irrelevant because this is almost definitely fake and the guy seems quite stupid. doesn't seem to grasp the concept of business. "lets sell it for what it cost to make". great idea.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 6, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> there would be no reason to capitalize the D if it were pronounced end.


Except for possibly some aesthetic value.


----------



## SifJar (Mar 6, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you seen the thing? Clearly the man cares nothing for aesthetics...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone see those buttons?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 8, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the name, not the device. People have different opinions on aesthetics anyway.


----------



## SifJar (Mar 8, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you meant, I was just using the design of the device to evidence that "bob" isn't too into aesthetics. And I know its an opinion, but his is wrong if he feels that the device is aesthetically pleasing


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 9, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2011)

..um, _*IT HAS BUTTONS*_

- I followed Rydian's idea.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 9, 2011)

*Does it have 3D functions and built in camera and Sega Genesis connection?*
No.
*Does it have buttons?*
Yes.
*Good enough.*


----------



## deathking (Jun 10, 2011)

he has a new site up with a new advert for the console
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDOoAw_YajU
http://the-nd.com/

if it does come out it will be killer


----------



## Narayan (Jun 10, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> he has a new site up with a new advert for the console
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDOoAw_YajU
> http://the-nd.com/
> 
> if it does come out it will be killer



no gameplay....


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok looking at the new site the lack of info on what is meant to be a totally open platform is quite laughable. I'd expect more than SDK == plain ol SDL. How abouts some planned hardware specs, at least what family of SOC your planning on using, clock speed, amount of memory, will you be running on the bare metal, some tiny custom OS, or on top of an existing OSS kernel?

FFS I bet a few of us tempers could get more than this together in a couple of weeks. Prototypes by Christmas at the latest too.

Actually you know fuck it, I need something to do. In all seriousness anyone want to make the EoF's own handheld with me I'm well up for it.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 10, 2011)

HOLY SHIT HE'S SERIOUS. I want one.


----------



## SifJar (Jun 10, 2011)

I kinda want one. I mean, if it's really cheap it might be worth it for a short amount of fun. Who knows, it could even take off?


----------



## raulpica (Jun 10, 2011)

Bob Pelloni - Misunderstood Genious or Complete Madman?

VOTE TODAY


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 14, 2011)

Bamp.
Prototype's officially using a 400mhz CPU, making it more powerful than the PSP and DS combined. They're officially in talks with some investors now, as well.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 14, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Bamp.
> Prototype's officially using a 400mhz CPU, making it more powerful than the PSP and DS combined. They're officially in talks with some investors now, as well.



And my cock runs at 12ghz. Still not telling you what architecture, amount of ram, storage transfer speeds...

And I've got backers. But won't tell you who or for how much.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 14, 2011)

my sausage has 2 sticks of RAM memory


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 14, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> my sausage has 2 sticks of RAM memory


Off topic, but you are a genuinely alarming person to me. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 14, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you lost me after the comma


----------

